# Mahlkönig Columbia



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you heard of this grinder? http://www.adverts.ie/other-business-office/mahlkonig-coffee-grinder-high-output-industrial-commercial-german-quality/1882257 I found one for about 50 quid but I can't find any info on it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you have space and it works, buy it for that money.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Saw one on fleabay and looked them up - lots of static apparently. Big beast though.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Where did you find info on it? I just wrote to Mahlkonig.. hopefully they will give me a manual or something. If I get it I'll be using it for brewed.


----------

